# Newbie having problems (like that's new)



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi. I got my very first heat press a few days ago and have been trying it out on some new plastisol transfers. The manufacture of the transfers said 390 F for 9 seconds. I was in his shop a month ago and used his press to do 20 shirts and all came out perfect. Did it a second time too, perfect.

But now I can't seem to do anything right. One will come out great, then the next will have an edge or the middle pull off. I've gone up and down in temp and press time. As for presser, it's manual so I'm not sure how it should be. I have to use two hands to lock in place and give a good tug to pop it open.

It could be something wrong with the machine but I really don't know. I bought a laser temp gun but don't think it's right. It shows a variation of up to 50 F across the top plate. Always 40 F and higher than what the press says. 

This is very frustrating. Yet I know I can go back to that guy, use his press and everything would come out fine. I'm just totally loss.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds like you might too much pressure. The lock down should be firm but comfortable.


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Ed, thanks for the tip. I assumed a good firm press was desirable, but maybe it is too firm. However I have also had problems with the transfer not even starting to stick. I mean I peel back the paper and it's like I never applied heat to it. It could even be the transfer paper for all I know. As I said, I'm totally lost on this one.


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

I would look into checking the temperature and making sure the heat press is working correctly. Just because its new doesn't mean it can't be bad.

Seems like a heating issue to me.

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Phillips. Well the press did get dinged during shipping on the left corner of the top plate. If I set the temp at 390F, the laser temp gun I got will show around 408F on some edges, all the way up to 445F in the middle. I know it should not vary that much. 

But I don't know how accurate that gun is. The plate is black, so it should read right. It reads correct everywhere else in the house. This is why I'm so frustrated, I'm new so I don't know if it's me, the transfers or the press.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t176601.html


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey Rick. Yup I read that thread already. In fact that is how I found out about getting a temp laser gun. Nothing in there seems to work, so it keeps coming back to the machine not working right. If I can go up to my buddy's place and print out lots of shirts no problem but can't make two in a row right with mine, I think somethings wrong.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

laser temperatures guns can be inaccurate..... better to get a probe....
RPK-PYRMTR : Digital Pyrometer & Surface Probe Kit : Geo Knight & Co Inc


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice everyone. The place I bought the press is going to send me a new one and let me ship this one back. So I am very pleased with that and will be a good customer to them. I went up to my buddies shop the other night and pressed 2 shirts, had no problems at all. 

At least if I get the same problems with the replacement press I know it's something I am doing wrong. But with how I can use the other press with no problems and the wide variation my laser gun shows, even if it's not accurate, I really think it got damaged from the hit it took to the top plate during shipment. Will let you all know how it goes when I get the other one.


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

Just wanted to give a follow up. I got the replacement press yesterday. Today I turned them both on and spent several hours using them. Both basically work the same. I tried lower temp, higher temp, longer press time, lighter press force, higher press force. 

Each one gave the same result. Which is, if I had a small transfer, it was fine. But a normal 12x14 or so transfer always had the same result. The parts in the center would be fine, but the edges would not stick or would peel off. 

Once in a while I got one perfect, but most not. Yet again as I said before, I can do as many as I want at by buddies place using his press and every one comes out fine. Frankly I'm tired and very discouraged.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

please tell folks what press you got.... it might spare others some grief....

it sounds like press does not heat evenly......


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

I don't think it's fair to say what brand it is as I am a newbie and the problems I am having could very well be all my own fault. Plus I have read of many others on here saying they were very pleased with theirs. Which is why I got one! So no, they have been very good about trying to find out what is wrong and seem very supportive. Until I've had more experience doing transfers I don't want to diss any brand when it very well could be my fault. So I'm not going to say anything more. But damn I am very frustrated with the whole thing.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

it sounds like the "quality control" sucks..... just feel sorry for others that may put their $$s at risk thinking all is good based on what they have read.... good luck....


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

royster13 said:


> laser temperatures guns can be inaccurate..... better to get a probe....
> RPK-PYRMTR : Digital Pyrometer & Surface Probe Kit : Geo Knight & Co Inc


+1 on that. You need an on contact measurement.


----------



## mcallister8 (Mar 14, 2014)

we have had similar problems but more because our press is very old, it doesn't heat the outside couple of inches as evenly as the center. We try to not do any that are large enough to need the full size of the press or have had some limited sucess in doing items as a two step press, different results seem to be more from the type and placement of heating element, some have a more consistant temp than others. Just an oppinion I have used a few different ones


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2013)

BikerBill said:


> Hi. I got my very first heat press a few days ago and have been trying it out on some new plastisol transfers. The manufacture of the transfers said 390 F for 9 seconds. I was in his shop a month ago and used his press to do 20 shirts and all came out perfect. Did it a second time too, perfect.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Presses are not created equal - they are a big variable in the equation along with time, temp, pressure, peel time, etc. If your friend's press worked great, did you consider buying that brand and model?


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

> Presses are not created equal - they are a big variable in the equation along with time, temp, pressure, peel time, etc. If your friend's press worked great, did you consider buying that brand and model?


Hi Steve. Oh I'd LOVE to buy the same machine he has. But at $2,600 it's a bit out of my range. He uses Hix brand, he has 5 of them. 

Anyways the place I bought my press from has been very good about working with me. They are bending over backward to make things right. So I have gone ahead and ordered a Maxx press from them. 

That does NOT mean I think their press is bad, I just will feel a lot better with a brand name press after what I have experienced. If the same problems happen I will know it's me, or the transfers I am using. Getting a 16x20 Maxx clam shell, I have heard nothing but good things about them.


----------



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

I think you will be happy with the Maxx press. Ours keeps a very even temperature. I don't know what Indy transfers you are using, as in who made them, but other than the odd one I have messed up, I have never had any trouble with them. I really think with the new press you will see the same results you had been seeing at your friends shop. Please don't give up. There is a bunch of money and some fun to be had in this biz. You won't regret sticking it through till you figure it out. Good luck.


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Shell, thanks for the words of encouragement.  Yeah I'm hoping things will get better. I want to have fun doing this, not dread it each time thinking I'm going to ruin shirts. I already have sold a lot just with a few designs and a few style of shirts. I'm sure as I do more I will get better and it will be fun. Thanks again!


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2013)

BikerBill said:


> Hi Steve. Oh I'd LOVE to buy the same machine he has. But at $2,600 it's a bit out of my range. He uses Hix brand, he has 5 of them.
> 
> Anyways the place I bought my press from has been very good about working with me. They are bending over backward to make things right. So I have gone ahead and ordered a Maxx press from them.
> 
> That does NOT mean I think their press is bad, I just will feel a lot better with a brand name press after what I have experienced. If the same problems happen I will know it's me, or the transfers I am using. Getting a 16x20 Maxx clam shell, I have heard nothing but good things about them.


Hey Bill,
Yeah,those air-powered presses are nice,but pricey. 
You won't regret buying the Stahl's Maxx. I have a 10-year old Stahl's/Hotronics 16x20 clam that's still doing the job. I have to replace the silicon pad, but that's to be expected after years of use. Their tech support is great if you ever need them.
Good luck!


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

Just wanted to make one last follow up post. Got my Maxx 16x20 press the other day. LOVE IT! Not one scratch on it. Used it twice so far and had no problems at all. That could be simply because I have learned more. Need to buy some accessories but I'm pretty much set now. It's nice to have fun with it and not dread messing up. I'm sure I have lots more to learn but right now I'm a happy camper.


----------



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

Good for you!!! Glad to see it's going better for ya. Good luck and have fun!!!!!!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

BikerBill said:


> could be simply because I have learned more.


Could be but random transfer problems are usually the press.

I have a Maxx hat press and it's a great machine.


----------

